# Deadpool wants to know - Are tryouts in the rain bad?



## Fact (Jan 7, 2018)

So some of you might have missed Deadpool's thread that any club that holds tryouts in the rain tomorrow is a bad club because they do not care that the kids will get sick.  In response I said that you do not catch a cold or flu by playing in the rain.  Colds and flus are caused by germs not rain drops.  With field space in demand it is hard to reschedule tryouts and games are played in the rain so they better get use to it. So the poor sport that Deadpool is found and rated over 20 of my posts as dumb in less than five minutes and then deleted his thread.   Boohoo Deadpool you hurt my feelings.

On the positive side, the rain might stay to the north for at least tomorrow.

Should tryouts be held in the rain?  As long as there is no lightening and no real slip hazards I say go for it.  I still enjoy playing in the rain.


----------



## sothpaw (Jan 7, 2018)

Since most tryouts are held at city parks and school fields, the clubs have no choice but to cancel them.  Most cities and school districts have specific rules regarding field use when it rains.  I also do not want to hold tryouts in the rain because it can have an impact on the players trying out and not allow for them to show their true talent.  In the past eight years of coaching my teams have played games in the rain a total of three times.   Since rain is not a normal condition we play in, I would rather postpone tryouts when it is under normal conditions.


----------



## broshark (Jan 8, 2018)

rain weeds out the softies.  Play on.


----------



## mirage (Jan 9, 2018)

...well, I get your point but the reality of it is that parents won't bring the kids out.  The turnout for the tryout is significantly lower in the rain. 

The result is that coach is not happy with the turnout and there will be another tryout that will get scheduled so it may not matter if you're there or not.  Besides, if your kid it a real "catch" for the coach, don't bother with any tryout.  Just contact the coach of interest and go from there.  I've never had a coach turn down a player coming out to training sessions.


----------



## El Clasico (Jan 9, 2018)

mirage said:


> ...well, I get your point but the reality of it is that parents won't bring the kids out.  The turnout for the tryout is significantly lower in the rain.
> 
> The result is that coach is not happy with the turnout and there will be another tryout that will get scheduled so it may not matter if you're there or not.  Besides, if your kid it a real "catch" for the coach, don't bother with any tryout.  Just contact the coach of interest and go from there.  I've never had a coach turn down a player coming out to training sessions.


I have to agree with this post.  As mentioned, the real "catch" is already known to coaches like Sothpaw and these coaches know that yes, softies stay home in the rain but they are also the ones who write the checks so regardless of what the cities/schools do with the fields, the sothpaws of club soccer will postpone and reschedule for a night with better check writing, ahem, I mean, soccer playing conditions.  These mega clubs all fish with a net.


----------



## sothpaw (Jan 9, 2018)

El Clasico said:


> I have to agree with this post.  As mentioned, the real "catch" is already known to coaches like Sothpaw and these coaches know that yes, softies stay home in the rain but they are also the ones who write the checks so regardless of what the cities/schools do with the fields, the sothpaws of club soccer will postpone and reschedule for a night with better check writing, ahem, I mean, soccer playing conditions.  These mega clubs all fish with a net.


Sorry you think this is all about check writing.  The Placentia/Yorba Linda School District and the city closed all grass fields yesterday, today and tomorrow as a result of the rain.  All clubs that had tryouts scheduled had to postpone unless they have access to a turf field, which has to be reserved and paid for a minimum of three weeks in advance.  Clubs do not control the fields, the school districts and cities do.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Jan 10, 2018)

El Clasico said:


> I have to agree with this post.  As mentioned, the real "catch" is already known to coaches like Sothpaw and these coaches know that yes, softies stay home in the rain but they are also the ones who write the checks so regardless of what the cities/schools do with the fields, the sothpaws of club soccer will postpone and reschedule for a night with better check writing, ahem, I mean, soccer playing conditions.  These mega clubs all fish with a net.


Perhaps the parents of those "soft" kids decided to put a premium on staying healthy since this is the dead of winter and high flu/cold season, and there is that pesky thing called school - that is actually the priority (or should be).  Also, if I had to guess I would think my daughter's coach would prefer that all his kids not get sick with 3 CRL games this weekend, and National Cup on the horizon.


----------



## outside! (Jan 10, 2018)

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> Perhaps the parents of those "soft" kids decided to put a premium on staying healthy since this is the dead of winter and high flu/cold season, and there is that pesky thing called school - that is actually the priority (or should be).  Also, if I had to guess I would think my daughter's coach would prefer that all his kids not get sick with 3 CRL games this weekend, and National Cup on the horizon.


Not to mention that asking players to drive long distance in the first big rain of the season is also potentially detrimental to their health.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Jan 10, 2018)

outside! said:


> Not to mention that asking players to drive long distance in the first big rain of the season is also potentially detrimental to their health.


Not sure where you are going with this. Olders don’t have tryouts for awhile still.  If this is a joke about youngers driving themselves to tryouts then I didn’t get it. If this is something specific you want to say about my kid - fire away.


----------



## outside! (Jan 10, 2018)

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> Not sure where you are going with this. Olders don’t have tryouts for awhile still.  If this is a joke about youngers driving themselves to tryouts then I didn’t get it. If this is something specific you want to say about my kid - fire away.


I meant it was irresponsible for clubs to encourage anyone to drive last night in SoCal during the first heavy rain of the season when pavement is at it's slickest. I have no idea who you or your kid are. I do know that DD's club should have cancelled all events last night.


----------



## 46n2 (Jan 10, 2018)

Fields out here get closed all the time due to rain, and *having tryouts during a rain storm is pretty dumb*, reschedule ,period! My kids love raining games but having tryouts during bad weather makes no sense?????


----------



## Chalklines (Jan 10, 2018)

It's a new generation.

Too hot

Too cold

Too windy

And no World Cup for USA Men......

Coincidence?


----------



## Deadpoolscores! (Jan 10, 2018)

mirage said:


> ...well, I get your point but the reality of it is that parents won't bring the kids out.  The turnout for the tryout is significantly lower in the rain.
> 
> The result is that coach is not happy with the turnout and there will be another tryout that will get scheduled so it may not matter if you're there or not.  Besides, if your kid it a real "catch" for the coach, don't bother with any tryout.  Just contact the coach of interest and go from there.  I've never had a coach turn down a player coming out to training sessions.


Mirage you are 100% right about contacting the coach...besides if you think about coaches would be able to focus on your DD at his practice vs. several kids at the same time during a tryout.

It's evident there are old school parents here that believe in sucking it up and some that think what's best for  their kids is staying out of the rain either way at the end of the day it's their DD. There are coaches that feel the same way it's just finding which one your more in tone with.


----------



## fjc8871 (Jan 10, 2018)

A little bit off topic but yesterday some parents were wondering if practice was going to cancelled due to the rains. Coach responds "This is soccer weather!"


----------



## Eagle33 (Jan 10, 2018)

fjc8871 said:


> A little bit off topic but yesterday some parents were wondering if practice was going to cancelled due to the rains. Coach responds "This is soccer weather!"


I have a news for you - your coach is an idiot. There are games that get played in the rain all over the world. There were quite of few HS games played on Monday and Tuesday during rain. But nobody practicing during the downpour. Its just doesn't make any sense as far as well being of the players or what they will get out of it. Normally training moves indoor or gets replaced with video session.


----------



## Deadpoolscores! (Jan 10, 2018)

fjc8871 said:


> A little bit off topic but yesterday some parents were wondering if practice was going to cancelled due to the rains. Coach responds "This is soccer weather!"


You got an old school coach


----------



## mirage (Jan 10, 2018)

Eagle33 said:


> .....But nobody practicing during the downpour. Its just doesn't make any sense as far as well being of the players or what they will get out of it. Normally training moves indoor or gets replaced with video session.


Our older kid, playing at a college, trains in all weather, including in pouring rain.  The coach believes playing all weather conditions require training in all weather to familiarize players what to expect.

Obviously they use the entire facility - indoors/outdoors for training but to say nobody practicing during the downpour is an overstatement.

Also our younger kid, playing JV, trained in a pouring rain Monday afternoon as the coach thought that the game will be played in the rain this week for the same reason.


----------



## Eagle33 (Jan 10, 2018)

mirage said:


> Our older kid, playing at a college, trains in all weather, including in pouring rain.  The coach believes playing all weather conditions require training in all weather to familiarize players what to expect.
> 
> Obviously they use the entire facility - indoors/outdoors for training but to say nobody practicing during the downpour is an overstatement.
> 
> Also our younger kid, playing JV, trained in a pouring rain Monday afternoon as the coach thought that the game will be played in the rain this week for the same reason.


What I meant to say, there is no coach with any common sense will do that. Now there are plenty of those who thinks they know better.


----------



## espola (Jan 10, 2018)

fjc8871 said:


> A little bit off topic but yesterday some parents were wondering if practice was going to cancelled due to the rains. Coach responds "This is soccer weather!"


Mid-50's and drizzle - players  can run all day.


----------



## SoccerFrenzy (Jan 10, 2018)

This is why other states that deal with snow or rain laugh at us because when it drizzles, practice or games are cancelled. Can't speak for tryouts but practice should be held unless their is lightning


----------



## Deadpoolscores! (Jan 10, 2018)

SoccerFrenzy said:


> This is why other states that deal with snow or rain laugh at us because when it drizzles, practice or games are cancelled. Can't speak for tryouts but practice should be held unless their is lightning


Yet Cali still produces the best players than those states


----------



## smellycleats (Jan 10, 2018)

Fact said:


> So some of you might have missed Deadpool's thread that any club that holds tryouts in the rain tomorrow is a bad club because they do not care that the kids will get sick.  In response I said that you do not catch a cold or flu by playing in the rain.  Colds and flus are caused by germs not rain drops.  With field space in demand it is hard to reschedule tryouts and games are played in the rain so they better get use to it. So the poor sport that Deadpool is found and rated over 20 of my posts as dumb in less than five minutes and then deleted his thread.   Boohoo Deadpool you hurt my feelings.
> 
> On the positive side, the rain might stay to the north for at least tomorrow.
> 
> Should tryouts be held in the rain?  As long as there is no lightening and no real slip hazards I say go for it.  I still enjoy playing in the rain.


 As Fact said, colds and flu are not caused by wet weather. They’re caused by viruses. However, being out in the cold wet weather can potentially weaken ones immune system and make them vulnerable to viruses.  So that’s where the old wives tale comes from. 

I think it’s ridiculous to have tryouts in the rain. Why not give kids an opportunity do their best? By all means, practice in the rain, in the cold, and in the heat, and get ready for potential games in all weather but why hold try outs in conditions where players may be at a disadvantage if you want to evaluate them and see them at their best?

 If clubs waited until after state and national cup to have their tryouts this would be less of an issue anyway.


----------



## 46n2 (Jan 10, 2018)

I hear parents all the time -
Riverside is too hot - Outside temps are upper 90's  get it!!  Lets say 90-102 degrees--yes its hot but *definitely still playable.*
Too Cold--Vegas Cup is perfect example, its the high desert and temps get chilly night games in the low 40's, *still playable.*
Wind Suck regardless of situation , unless your downwind, then Id say shoot at will !!!
In my personal opinion playing sports in sub par weather is fun, and my kids love it. They always talk about playing in the snow?? Can you prepare for it , sure why not......but why......?  Do you think you build up a immunity or you can learn to squint your eyes better because you practice in the rain for a week??? Why risk getting sick, go rent a indoor facility with my money and keep my kids healthy for the game on the weekend.
But tryouts in rain is just dumb. And like people are saying , you cannot get someones best performance in those condition anyway.


----------



## coachrefparent (Jan 10, 2018)

Chalklines said:


> It's a new generation.
> 
> Too hot
> 
> ...


Don't forget wet, slippery roads: STAY HOME!


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Jan 16, 2018)

as long as not thundering or an extreme downpour - go to practice. especially keepers, not like we get a ton of opps to practice in rain. as far as tryouts, go to a couple of practices instead. time of the year you get emails and calls from Rec parents asking to come train with flight 1 or academy.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Jan 16, 2018)

46n2 said:


> I hear parents all the time -
> Riverside is too hot - Outside temps are upper 90's  get it!!  Lets say 90-102 degrees--yes its hot but *definitely still playable.*
> Too Cold--Vegas Cup is perfect example, its the high desert and temps get chilly night games in the low 40's, *still playable.*
> Wind Suck regardless of situation , unless your downwind, then Id say shoot at will !!!
> ...


better to go to practices anyway. tryouts often have too many kids and dont get a sense of how the coach really trains kids


----------



## outside! (Jan 16, 2018)

coachrefparent said:


> Don't forget wet, slippery roads: STAY HOME!


Every part of the country is different. Some parts of the country get regular rain, Southern California does not. It was the first heavy rain in several months for SoCal. All of the oils built up on the roads make the first rain of the season an especially hazardous time to drive when compared to rain storms in other parts of the country. The club should have cancelled practice during THAT particular first heavy rain storm of the season. They ended up calling practice early since it was raining too hard to have a meaningful practice. These players have played in plenty of bad weather, there was no need to make them commute in that rain. I promise you that none of the players on the team are snowflakes. This is a team that once rolled in the mud during warm ups in the freezing rain in NC to show a New York team they were not afraid to get dirty.


----------

